# tummy bigger on one side?



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

this may soudn odd but my stomach is bigger on one side, the right side. when im standing it is more rounded and if i run my hands down my stomach and rest them in the middle one is further out than the other. i know no ones bodies are the same on both sides but i this normal?


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Mine is the same way, it has been that way since I had childeren. My daughter weighed 10lbs 4oz so she really streched things out lol. Anyhow one side is bigger that the other, it seems to be flab though. Next time you go to the doc you can ask and that may make you feel better about it.


----------



## ashleighjordan (Apr 28, 2004)

I have the same thing.I don't have children and am actually quite thin; but when I look down on my stomach my left side is a slight bit bigger than the left. Nothing is perfectly even on your body, though...so I wouldn't worry about it too much unless you have any kind of pain.







Ashleigh


----------

